# Sacramento, CA -- Lady homer needs a new home



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi All, 
We have a lady homer in the Sacramento California area that needs a new home. She was turned into a rehabber and needs to go to a home now. Previous owner is not interested in having her back and gave her to the rehabber to keep or adopt out.

I don't have any pictures and I understand she's a sweetie but is wanting a special someone to take care of her and perhaps introduce her to a lonesome guy  

Please let me know and I'll pm you the contact information.
Thanks.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I sort of waited for someone closer to respond...I could take a single hen to add to my aviary. I have several unattached young males...but you would have to ship which I have never done. If you do not get any local taker, PM me and maybe we can work something out. I am in Ventura County.


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

*re hen*

what is her condition. I have a former cock homer that suffered a wing injury that leaves it with limited flying ability. Looking for a hen that might adapt to life in michigan.

joe


----------

